# This makes me not want to send my kids on trips with daycare!



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I cannot believe this happened, especially such small buses like daycare buses, lil children all the time crawl under seats and stuff but this is so sad and i hope that daycare never opens again! I can't see this letting my 2-yr old or newborn go on trips cuz of this stuff happeneing, and so close to home, and no one at the center even noticed the kid was missing til the mother came to pick up and asked where the kid was as she she picked up in the morning!

http://nbc15.madison.com/news/headlines/1620691.html

I severly hope that guy goes to jail, as if it were my kid he'd better be praying the cops got to him before i did.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

found more info on it here:
http://nbc15.madison.com/news/headlines/1617811.html


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow. 
Now THAT's a major screw-up!


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

thats horrible...do they know if the guy did it on purpose?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

no other media been released yet, i can only think of two things that coulda done it, 
1. He had conflict with childs folks or relatives and paying them back with his sick mind
2. He's just a dumba** and doesn't know how to do his job.
I keep you posted on the findings and sentencing they plan to give him, i really think the daycare should remain closed after this i can't imagine many parents wanting to bring their kids there.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Of course he didn't do it on purpose. Good grief. It's just a colossal goof.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

well, he definetely could have done it on purpose...they never specified it was an accident.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Well, it all depends on how many kids he had in the van. If it was just her and a few others, then he ment to. If it was 10 or more, it could have been an accident, not knowing how many kids he had in the van and thought all of them got out.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I am wondering why they lay total blame on the driver. Does the teacher not take attendence?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow, that's insane! fish doc, your right, it is partly the teachers fault, they should both be thrown away in jail, noone in their right minds would do something like that


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

No not in daycare they do not call parents if child does not show for a day, maybe after two days they will. I am saying this, with such small kids young, they can easily crawl and hide under seats in the van, and that they are supposed to walk back or look to make sure everyone is off, u can't just look back since their little kids and young, here's something else, if she was 2 yrs old, she was in a damn carseat! as it's illegal in the state of WI to not have them in one. So should have been able to see her, nothing more been released yet on accident or what...


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Well there is alot of evidence here you are not seeing, so assuming things isn't helping much. We all need to see more news about it and more details into the story before laying blame to the driver and the daycare. 

If there wasn't a child seat for the 2 year old, the parents are the idiots, allowing her to go with the van with out her strapped in. Well there I go, assuming things..


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

haven't heard much on the followup of that, am sure once his court case comes around it will, from what it sounded like he's the one being charged in this, as we know someone is to blame(just way society is). 


But get this, yesterday i think it was, another baby was locked in car and left there! Right here in madison at westgate mall, baby was in there for 20mins firefighters had to break into the car, i mean if your just running in to like gas station or something, cool, but a mall or grocery store when it's in the mid 80's and we here in WI constantly have high humidity levels, i just can't believe some parentsdo that only been little over a week since last in milwaukee happened. 

Not sure howmany of you heard this i think was couple years ago or last year, a woman left her child in the car that died, middle of summer, left her in the car while she went and worked for 8 hrs! right here by madison. 

Sometimes i just dont know about people.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

it's irresponsibility. people can act like complete morons and this is what happens. it's disgusting.


----------



## sbsociety (May 1, 2005)

That's not nearly as bad as two cases here in California in the past year. Both were very similar. The last one was about a man who was a teacher at UCI (University of California Irvine). He put his newborn in the car, and thought he dropped her off at the daycare, when in fact, the baby was still in the car when he went off to work... The infant of course passed away. Another had happened a few months after that, same kind of incident, man forgot to drop off his child at daycare and realized it during his lunch hour, four hours later. The child also, was dead by the time he realized.

Scary thing is, both these incidences were not further than 10 miles from me, the latter, was down the street from where I work... 

Why is it these incidences almost always include MEN? (just kidding guys, just trying to lighten the mood) One thing for sure, I won't be taking my kids to daycare... No vans here for me now after reading that story... Worse yet... daycares are on my list now. Got me even thinking about buses too! (Add my husband to that list lol)


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

weird, WI is known for woman doing it. Makes you almost want to cry when you hear about someone being that dumb, i can't think of what the children go through when in a hot car like that


----------



## sbsociety (May 1, 2005)

Yeah, being a mother of two, I always cry when hearing things like that about children. I just can't imagine anything happening to my children. The man in Irvine almost got sent to prison but I don't think he did. I actually saw him on TV and he was a wreck. His wife divorced him, his whole life was ruined, and worst of all, he lost a child. He seriously wanted to commit suicide. But yeah, I'm wondering HOW you forget something like that.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2005)

sometimes it makes me think that because there are so amny cases of this ALL the time, some incidents may be on purpose.

just a thought.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

no daycares, work places, and malls


----------

